# PTE Acedemic :: Info Needed



## kcbtux (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi All,

I am very confused about the reading section time limits, its not mentioned anywhere that how much time will be allocated to individual questions (For example to describe graphs we would be given 40 seconds).
If any one had given the test please revert the time limit for individual questions of the following sections :--
Multiple choice, choose single answer
Multiple choice, choose multiple answers
Re-order paragraphs
Reading: Fill in the blanks
Reading & writing: Fill in the blanks


----------

